# New patents for Canon fast primes



## John Thomas (Apr 3, 2013)

It seems that some high quality fast prime lenses (50mm f/1.2, 50mm f/1.4 - there is also an 45mm f/1.6 and a 60mm f/1.8) are in the pipeline at Canon. I am not sure though (from translation) that they are EF lenses. See at

http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ja&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fegami.blog.so-net.ne.jp%2F2013-03-29

The original source: http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2013-03-29


----------



## J.R. (Apr 3, 2013)

60mm f/1   

You made me check the link ... it's 60mm f/1.8. 

The link mentions that the patent is for cine / video lenses but most interestingly, doesn't mention whether or not the lenses have IS.



John Thomas said:


> It seems that some high quality fast prime lenses (50mm f/1.2, 50mm f/1.4 - there is also an 45mm f/1.6 and a 60mm f/1.8) are in the pipeline at Canon. I am not sure though (from translation) that they are EF lenses. See at
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ja&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fegami.blog.so-net.ne.jp%2F2013-03-29
> 
> The original source: http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2013-03-29


----------



## John Thomas (Apr 4, 2013)

J.R. said:


> 60mm f/1
> 
> You made me check the link ... it's 60mm f/1.8.
> 
> ...




 ...it wasn't intended. I wrote 60 mm f/1.8 and after that Closing Parenthesis.


----------



## RGF (Apr 5, 2013)

Patents do not guarnatee production. Sometimes they are done to hold IP.


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 5, 2013)

RGF said:


> Patents do not guarnatee production. Sometimes they are done to hold IP.



Shure, but these patents show typical lens designs which penetrate the market since a few years: Standard lenses with a negative front element. This is well known from wide angle lenses for (D)SLRs which use retrofocus designs to give enough space between last lens and image plane.

If I read the patent correctly Canon has decided to use a retrofocus design instead of a double gaussian design to avoid problems with longitudinal CAs: The retrofocus design gives more variability to introduce more lenses/alternative lens geometries to adress longitudinal CA correction without compromising other parameters.

Longitudinal CAs are the main problem with high aperture lenses which aren't easily removed during post processing - I am shure that these patents have a good chance to flow into real products!

Just my 2ct - Best, Michael


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 5, 2013)

J.R. said:


> 60mm f/1
> 
> You made me check the link ... it's 60mm f/1.8.
> 
> ...



+1...he got me too


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 5, 2013)

Wasn't really him, the forum software automatically replaces an 8 followed by a ) with 8) . Even though I know this from experience, it still gets me sometimes (usually with lenses having a max aperture of f/2.8). See what I mean?


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 6, 2013)

Ah, and all this time I thought people were doing it purposely to show their appreciation of the 50mm f1.2 (or 85mm f1.8)


----------



## RGF (Apr 6, 2013)

mb66energy said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Patents do not guarnatee production. Sometimes they are done to hold IP.
> ...



Michael

Thanks for the information. My knowledge of optics is limited but in my professional carrier (now retired) I worked with two many lawyers :-[


----------



## dr croubie (Apr 6, 2013)

mb66energy said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Patents do not guarnatee production. Sometimes they are done to hold IP.
> ...



Which is also what Zeiss announced a while back, with their 50mm f/1.4 Distagon (Distagon is their retrofocus, normally found in 21-35mm, or 40-65mm on Medium Format).
Either canon's going down the same path, or they're at least going to patent some to block zeiss.


----------

